# Randy Kriel Supports Measure 5 on KFGO



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I heard Randy Kriel on KFGO's News and Views this morning as he came out strong for a Yes on 5. He did one heck of a nice job, kept the high road, as he took apart the opposition arguments. He is one of a long list of natural resource managers supporting #5. Hats off to Randy.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey Dick, is Randy one of those out of state land grabbers. I don't know everybody on that list of supporters that GST posted on website B, but out of the half or so that I've worked with personally and know well, I don't think you could put together a more dedicated hard working, tax paying list of individuals anywhere! There's not a one I wouldn't trust with MY life, the lives and well being of my kids, relatives, you name it!
If that list of scoundrels do not represent the best of N D then we must have a whole lot of out of staters temporarily living here, those dirty rotten scoundrel out of state money raisers ford wildlife like DU, REEF, DELTA, and at least a dozen other wildlife organizations! These groups are NOT HSUS or PETA or other nutty California groups! The anti groups must throw up their hands with glee that there are actually people who swallow that respected organizations like like DU, RMEF, etc etc. are BAD for the country! Unbelievable! Makes me not proud to be a NorthDakotan any more! Those ND jokes are right, after all, and Teddy R must be rolling over in his grave.....


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Randy Kriel-Grand Forks Herald-10-27-14



> The North Dakota we know and love is disappearing. We have lost 75 percent of our grasslands and 50 percent of our wetlands. Conservation Reserve Program acreage is down by more than 2 million acres in North Dakota since 2007. Deer licenses are the lowest they've been since the 1980s, sage grouse are counted in dozens, and pheasant harvest continues to nose dive.
> 
> We have to stop losing North Dakota's outdoor heritage for our sons, daughters and grandchildren - and Measure 5 is one of the tools we need to turn the tide. That is why I am urging North Dakotans to vote Yes on 5.
> 
> ...


----------

